# WTB Concorde Freestyle Bike



## 69matrix69 (Apr 4, 2020)

I'm looking for a Green 1986 -1987 Concorde Freestyle Bike. I attached some pictures below. The green bike is the bike I'm looking for but in the picture the bike has a chain gaurd on it and ruined what that bike looked like in my opinion. I attached the other pictures as they show the bike correct. I owned a green bike like this when I was younger and then gave the bike to my nephew who passed away since and I can't locate my original bike as my nephew isn't around anymore to ask. I have decided to try and hunt one down as I miss this bike very much. Please message me any info. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Jhorst442 (Apr 10, 2021)

I have a green 1 for sale


----------



## Jbeggs (Feb 27, 2022)

Jhorst442 said:


> I have a green 1 for saleView attachment 1389054



Do you still have this bike?


----------



## Jbeggs (Apr 6, 2022)

Jhorst442 said:


> I have a green 1 for saleView attachment 1389054



Is available??


----------



## vegaspastor (May 23, 2022)

Jbeggs said:


> Is available??



Do you still have this bike? I am looking for one. I had an orange one but this will do!


----------



## oldschoolbeaner (Sep 13, 2022)

Yes I do have one. I’m the only owner. I got the bicycle when I was 14ish stIll have it if ur looking to buy! Oldschoolbeaner@gmail.com


----------



## 69matrix69 (Oct 30, 2022)

oldschoolbeaner said:


> Yes I do have one. I’m the only owner. I got the bicycle when I was 14ish stIll have it if ur looking to buy! Oldschoolbeaner@gmail.com



I have tried emailing "Oldschoolbeaner@gmail.com" and I get the email bounced back to me every time. I get postmaster undeliverable.


----------

